
A Fake Priest Duped Oxford and a World-Famous Historian - benbreen
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/14/books/review/professor-parson-adam-sisman.html
======
user00012-ab
In all seriousness, what is the difference between a fake priest and a "real"
priest? Do you really need a degree to make up facts? Is Mark Twain a fake
writer because he didn't finish college?

~~~
keiferski
I’m not sure if you’re asking out of genuine curiosity, but — the entire
Catholic tradition is built around the idea of the Church, an organization.
Ergo faking the credentials of a member of this organization would indeed be a
problem.

The idea that a preacher / priest / Christian teacher doesn’t need authority
from the Catholic Church comes from the Protestant tradition (which has been
much more influential in the Anglo-American world) and is why you get much
more variety in the forms of American Christianity.

~~~
crooked-v
In particular, once of the basic principles of Catholicism is that the leaders
were personally approved by somebody who was personally approved by somebody
who was personally approved by somebody who was ... (continue 53 more times)
... personally approved by Jesus.

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/HoNyq](https://archive.md/HoNyq)

------
Doctor_Fegg
> An earlier version of this review misidentified the university that the
> college of Peterhouse belongs to. It is part of Cambridge, not Oxford.

That's... pretty basic fact-checking.

